
Node.js: fast EXIF extraction without loading whole file into memory - titarenko
https://github.com/titarenko/fast-exif
======
titarenko
Recently, while writing a tool for photo import, I discovered that all
libraries I was able to find on npm read _complete_ JPEG file into memory in
order to extract EXIF. That's weird. So, here is module, which does not read
everything to obtain EXIF. Maybe it will be useful for you, if you want to
quickly process large photo sets, as so did I.

